# Diabetes Hypothyroidism Hypertension !!!



## Holly007 (Jun 3, 2015)

Hi, I'm new here so hope someone can help!
I'm 29 and have had Type 1 diabetes since I was 4, my husband and I want to try for a baby but i have hypothyroidism, hypertension and also take a tablet to protect my kidneys from protein leakage (?) I have attended a pre-conception clinic this week at my local hospital and they didn't say i couldn't have a baby per say, but that that my diabetes alone needs to be very tightly controlled, managed prior to conception and above all risky.

The worrying thing is they didnt seem to have any cases of any other female that had all the issues i do, so here's my question!

Is there anyone out there, that has successfully carried and delivered a baby with Type 1 Diabetes, hypothyroidism and hypertension?

Thanks in advance


----------



## imtrying (Jun 4, 2015)

Welcome to the forum Holly  

I'm afraid I don't suffer from the things you've listed, but I hope someone will be along soon to reassure you! I'm sure there are some out there. 

All the best.


----------



## trophywench (Jun 4, 2015)

Well I'm struggling to work out why having any of them would affect anything really.  My sis had high BP from her early 20's but it wasn't discovered- for the simple reason that since she was never ill with anything else, no-one ever measured it - until she was preg.  Everyone said it would go again after, but it never did so she was on meds from before Andy was born in 1970 all her life.
Anyway they used to panic more way back then and she landed up having him by Emergency Caesarian.

So when my niece was born a couple of years later - they didn't panic at all and she gave birth naturally NP.

All these conditions have to be more closely monitored during pregnancy, but there absolutely no reason to imagine they will cause problems as long as you and your medical team manage them all properly, just the same as you need to anyway without being expectant !

I have no idea why your team decided it would be a good idea to frighten you, totally unnecessary IMHO.  I'd certainly want to know if it's because they don't think they can handle it - in which case asking to be transferred to a hospital/team where they CAN !


----------



## Holly007 (Jun 4, 2015)

Thanks it seems as though they can deal with them individually but all three is something they haven't experienced before - thanks


----------



## Holly007 (Jun 9, 2015)

So went to the consultant today, he has changed my bp tablets to ones i have to take three times a day with horrible side effects, and has referred me to have a pump. He has also said i will need to be on this for about a year before we can start trying, so onwards ... pump research!


----------



## trophywench (Jun 9, 2015)

What the heck has he stuck you on, then?  

I am actually interested in this cos I'm having trouble with my BP at the mo, and have been tried on various things and thought I regard my ankles swelling up and the bones completely disappearing and not being able to get my shoes on as fairly horrific - really, per se - it's not quite as horrific as dropping dead!

Don't think anything is without POSSIBLE side effects, but haven't been offered anything that Google has produced REALLY bad suggestions for.


----------



## Copepod (Jun 9, 2015)

Holly - you'll have to see if the blood pressure tablets give you side effects - there may be a long list of horrible side effects, but unless you get them, it doesn't matter. Admittedly remembering taking tablets 3 times a day might be tricky.

Good luck with mastering the insulin pump, once you get it - assuming it's right for you.


----------



## Jennywren (Jun 9, 2015)

Hi holly , I've had diabetes since I was 10 , I have to healthy sons age 22 and 17 and had all the conditions you mentioned above I was 22 and 27 when I had my sons , I had to be monitored carefully and they had to change my tablets around a bit but if they helped me 20 years ago , in this day and age it shouldn't be a problem , I know it's easier said than done but try not to worry .


----------



## Holly007 (Jun 10, 2015)

Trophywench:

I was on 1.5mg indapamide, 2.5mg plendil (had to be this brand as got terible headaches on others) and 100mg losartan - i am now on 250mg methyldopa 3 times a day

I used to get swollen ankles and headaches on previous meds it took a while to get this cocktail right and have been told if we chose not to get pregnant or as soon as i deliver i will need to go bak on to these


----------



## trophywench (Jun 11, 2015)

OK - can't take any diuretic in view of low sodium and can't increase the 25mg Losartan for the same reason, 5mg of Felodipine caused my feet and ankles to absolutely balloon after a fortnight so I can't take them and in any case, my DP shot up even further than 150+ to 180+ and my 6mg of Doxasozin does the blood vessel widening thing supposedly - though the consultant today has told me to give up salt which will apparently - he says! - work wonders.  And my sodium is usually 130 to 131 - never went higher except when I packed up Losartan as instructed - but it's been that level for at least since 2000.

I never add salt to anything at table except chips and egg - but I do still add about a quarter of a tsp of it to the veg water - ie exactly the same amount I've ever used.  Our No 1 daughter - a chef - uses a lot more but when we're sharing a meal she uses far less because we notice it immediately and hate it.

We don't use that much manufactured food - though we do use salted butter so next time I buy if I'll get the 'semi' salted - we both loathe it completely unsalted - so we'd be spreading bread with neat mayo instead of fat if we bought unsalted !  LOL

But I will obey - and want to know exactly why if my BP doesn't lower - he reckons within a month so we'll see, won't we !!


----------



## Holly007 (Jun 12, 2015)

trophywench said:


> OK - can't take any diuretic in view of low sodium and can't increase the 25mg Losartan for the same reason, 5mg of Felodipine caused my feet and ankles to absolutely balloon after a fortnight so I can't take them and in any case, my DP shot up even further than 150+ to 180+ and my 6mg of Doxasozin does the blood vessel widening thing supposedly - though the consultant today has told me to give up salt which will apparently - he says! - work wonders.  And my sodium is usually 130 to 131 - never went higher except when I packed up Losartan as instructed - but it's been that level for at least since 2000.
> 
> I never add salt to anything at table except chips and egg - but I do still add about a quarter of a tsp of it to the veg water - ie exactly the same amount I've ever used.  Our No 1 daughter - a chef - uses a lot more but when we're sharing a meal she uses far less because we notice it immediately and hate it.
> 
> ...


Oh bless you, its so hard i have heard salt really helps unfortunately its hidden in a lot of our foods these days isnt it! Ive just received my BP machine in the post and am 113/ 81 which i think is ok? And fingers crossed so far haven't felt any horrid reactions, packed on a few lbs since stopping the pill which i find annoying and extremely lethargic but have been on it for over 10 years so i guess my body is in a state of shock at the moment and will take a while to get used to the different hormone levels.

Im not sure what the rest of your diet is like but try decaf it worked wonders for me xx


----------



## trophywench (Jun 13, 2015)

LOL at the decaf - I have tried it a couple of times over the years anyway - and  it seems to constipate me!  We are trying to drink more tea though - I had used to as my first husband only really enjoys tea, so it's easier to make it for both of you, but the last 16+ years with the second - he likes coffee A LOT and never had tea by choice having given up sugar, after I moved in LOL - always un-decaf coffee - but tried it again at home a few months ago, he quite liked it so we're both having it now but not as much as I was, before.

Too early to tell - but it's worth my drinking more of it even if he doesn't, to see.  So I'll try that.

Your systolic BP is absolutely great, but not your diastolic - up to 80 is reckoned generally to be absolutely fine - BUT what's your heart rate/pulse rate like? cos they (all 3) need to be considered altogether really.


----------



## Holly007 (Jun 15, 2015)

Good luck! Just noticed your location is you consultant Dr Raja by any chance?


----------



## trophywench (Jun 15, 2015)

No never herd of him - Dr Sankar at UHCW, more specifically St Cross - it's where they do the CARBS 4 1 course and I liked it better than 'Walsgrave' cos it's small and you see the same people, instead of someone different every time - so I asked if I could move.

We actually live in Bedworth anyway LOL


----------



## Holly007 (Jun 16, 2015)

Oh i'm at Warwick, my brother is at St Cross though and they arent as fab as they appear from the carb course, my brother was diagnosed in February following a hospital admission for being ketotic the diabetic nurse came to see him, sent him home with a "i'll give you a call in a week, int he mean time do everything as normal" over 8 days later and after a number of phone calls from him they agreed to see him, and only then realised he didnt know he was diabetic, they thought he knew all along!!! Still to this day hes not sorted - seem they are fab at CARBS course but not much else! They are good an continuity but unfortunately this doesnt work when one of them goes off for two weeks and no one covers their patients! Guess we cant have it all - post code lottery!! BP is down to 106/65 pretty consistently and pulse is around mid-high 80's?


----------



## trophywench (Jun 16, 2015)

Your BP is absolutely fine!  Systolic at 106 is on the low side of normal, your diastolic is OK and so is your pulse!  (said the woman with no medical training, LOL)


----------



## Holly007 (Jun 19, 2015)

Hahaha thanks - im taking that as positive


----------

